# The Day we all switched to Yau



## tx789 (Mar 5, 2021)

I finally finished this. I hope you like it. A bit if a throwback for those who started cubing before 2012.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 5, 2021)

This is a super good video. I have been following the developments of the Yau method since 2013. Although I use Hoya method as my main method.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm actually considering getting the Zhilong 4x4, so should I learn Yau or Hoya?


----------



## qwr (Mar 5, 2021)

Nice history video but part way through the video I forgot if I was watching a video on Yau or the history of 4x4 records


----------



## ZB2op (Mar 5, 2021)

"The day we all switched to Yau."
Kevin hays switched in 2015.


----------



## qwr (Mar 5, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> "The day we all switched to Yau."
> Kevin hays switched in 2015.


yes, the title is misleading, but "the years the community switched over to yau" isn't as snappy


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Mar 5, 2021)

Im a yau user on 4x4 and 5x5 and i think it’s definitely worth It to switch. It takes time to get used to it but at least for 4x4 and 5x5 yau is better or at least yau will overtake 4x4 and 5x5 in the next couple years. I also think of switching to yau at 6-7 but im not sure if its worth it yet. 

By the way: Use Yau not Yau5. It’s a pain and can be confusing. Of course if there are free pairs or 3 move insert possibilities then go for it, but don’t use it all the time.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 5, 2021)

yao>Hoya


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 5, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> I'm actually considering getting the Zhilong 4x4, so should I learn Yau or Hoya?


Yau, Hoya is a little more advanced and weird. Yau is also mostly intuative, but still very fast.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2021)

I personally think Hoya is a little easier to stay semi-decent at than Yau if you don't practice often, which makes it preferable for me (since I typically do less than 10 solves per week). In my opinion, Hoya is just as easy to understand as Yau, if not easier. But I suspect that if you want to get really fast, your chances are probably better with Yau than Hoya.


----------



## Pika (May 5, 2021)

Now im waiting for history of hoya


----------



## abunickabhi (May 5, 2021)

Pika said:


> Now im waiting for history of hoya


Me too, I have been using Hoya since 2014.

Since not that many top solvers have used Hoya method, I think the history is a bit less.


----------



## povlhp (May 5, 2021)

Yau will likely die when all switch to Meyer. But I guess CFOP will disappear first when it loses to Roux.


----------



## tx789 (May 6, 2021)

povlhp said:


> Yau will likely die when all switch to Meyer. But I guess CFOP will disappear first when it loses to Roux.


Why would we all switch to meyer?


----------



## Gnome (May 6, 2021)

"The day we all switched to Yau."

_Lone k4 user sitting in the corner  (since 2010)_


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 6, 2021)

Gnome said:


> "The day we all switched to Yau."
> 
> _Lone k4 user sitting in the corner  (since 2010)_


K4 is a great method but severely underrated. I personally still use Yau, though.


----------



## povlhp (May 6, 2021)

tx789 said:


> Why would we all switch to meyer?


Because all will switch to roux when it is used by the best cubers. Like the switch to Yau


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 6, 2021)

whenever someone ask me when I switched to yau I say: tomorrow


----------



## tx789 (May 7, 2021)

povlhp said:


> Because all will switch to roux when it is used by the best cubers. Like the switch to Yau


But Meyer is worse than yau.


----------



## povlhp (May 7, 2021)

Methods has changed before, they will change again. Since Yau is only good on 4x4 and 5x5 and not used higher up, there is another method waiting to happen. Just mentioned Meyer for fun since I am using mostly Roux.


----------



## LBr (May 7, 2021)

I am bad at 4x4, but recently i made a decision to switch to yau, because there are fewer edges to pair when you've finished the centres, and look ahead is easier as you don't have to look on the bottom layer. Also, i was motivated by many top 4x4 solvers using yau these days.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 7, 2021)

LBr said:


> I am bad at 4x4, but recently i made a decision to switch to yau, because there are fewer edges to pair when you've finished the centres, and look ahead is easier as you don't have to look on the bottom layer. Also, i was motivated by many top 4x4 solvers using yau these days.


you dropped your times?
what you think of the experience?


----------



## LBr (May 8, 2021)

I havent dropped my times yet but i hope it will happen in the near future.


----------



## SlowerCuber (Jun 6, 2021)

I'm curious, are there any top solvers (say, WR 100) use Hoya on 4x4 besides "the Hoya Guy"? https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2012TYCK01


----------



## LBr (Jun 7, 2021)

Jong Ho Jeong, who invented the method, has had top 10 singles and averages in the past, but i dont know about now besides the hoya guy


----------

